# Irish Whisper JS Drama Queen **KIDDED**



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Irish Whisper JS Drama Queen is bred to Indigo Kid Nels Matavai Bay
This is a Linebreeding on Flat Rocks Gem and we are very excited to see what our MB's first kiddos will be like. 

She has a due date of 4/6 but because my DH is new at this he may have written the wrong date down because we were doing several different Does and she could have them as soon as 3/22. So I thought I would start her thread just in case.

So its either day 126 or day 141


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Irish Whisper JS Drama Queen*

I took a peek at him, it will be very exciting to see what they look like. Now we'll just have to be patient in case she doesn't have them until April.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Irish Whisper JS Drama Queen*

she looks like my doe due around April 4th so I would be inclined to believe that due date


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Irish Whisper JS Drama Queen*

Yay Nellie grandbabies! I can't wait!

Hoping for lots of girlies and an easy delivery!


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Irish Whisper JS Drama Queen*

It is frustrating not knowing exact dates. My buck kept climbing the fence and though I never saw him DO anything, It looks like at least one of my doelings is pg and the other is starting to look like a maybe. Doesn't help that the computer with my notes died or I'd have several possible dates.


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Irish Whisper JS Drama Queen*

As this is our first year of serious breeding, my hubby got a little over excited with the breeding line up that he copied down things a little hay wired. So we are just watching her and waiting for our first kids from our little MB.
He loves the goats so much and is as excited when they get close to kidding as I do. So it will be watch time this week at least at night. She will be out with the herd during the day but in the birthing stall at night so he can watch her while he works.

She is a special girl.....


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Irish Whisper JS Drama Queen*

Sounds like a special hubby too!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Irish Whisper JS Drama Queen*

What a pretty girl! Can't wait to see those baby pics :wink:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

You will never guess with How many


ONE SINGLE DOELING


Drama gave birth before we even knew it. Unassisted and had the little girl all cleaned and was eating hay shortly after.

Pics and a name will be posted later.
She will be retained  
This is our first Indigo Kid Nels Matavai Bay kid and he started it off right with a doeling.. :leap:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Congrats on the doe!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: :thumb: congrats...that is so cool.... :greengrin: :clap:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

congrats!! :clap:


----------

